# I have plowed too much, but I like it :D



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

ok I dont need to nor want to plow for pay - been there and done that for the city and others. have operated a few different plows from big rigs, grader,CAT 950 with a 16' blade [that was the most fun] longest time continually plowing was 22 plus hours in a heated cab 
plowed with a few dozers too - yeah chilly out there -
my "professional plow days are over - as far as I am concerned - lol
[my neighbors miss my plowing, but I am lazy] 

I have a 75 3/4 ton Dodge 4X4 with a fine 7.5 meyer that works good, But want another plow for my Other truck. 2001 GMC 4X4 ex cab 1500 sierra.

I am in Idaho and been looking for a used plow for my 2001 GMC 1500
and would prefer a western [used them sand like them] but would take a Meyer [used them too] or a fisher or other plow up to 8' so the plow sellers claim my truck will carry and use just fine.

I see many used plows for sale, just too far from me to justify getting them.
I might have to settle for the new purchase of a DK summit 88" as Costco will deliver it and I can return it for a refund for whatever reason [hope I find a better plow] 

are the DK plows "ok" for a 1/2 mile of down hill plowing?
its a gravel drive and I do not use the shoes as I do not care for leaving snow to compact on my drive [personal choice] I just float the blade and letter plow.

the home owner plows have an electric winch - just up n down - simple to fix
manual angle is fine with me - Im retired and getting out of the truck is a good thing [for me]


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Don’t know anything about that plow so I have nothing regarding that. 
How often do you need to plow?
A coupe times a week, then no home plow 

What’s the average accumulation per storm?
6-12”, flip a coin.

Is the snow high moisture or dry fluff?
Wet/heavy snow majority of the time, then no home plow.

The only thing going for this home plow is no BS warranty. 
When you folder it up what’s plan “b”?
Maybe plan”b” is more of a pita to get going but why waste time screwing around with a home plow for a 1/2mile rural gravel road.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Don't know anything about that plow so I have nothing regarding that.
> How often do you need to plow?
> A coupe times a week, then no home plow
> 
> ...


 what your saying is right - 6"-12" - more often just 3-4" 
I have an old meyer 7.5' plow on a 75 dodge 3/4 ton 4X4
also a D4 CAT dozer for the heavy stuff and widening the piled up snow

just thinking about the DK2 plow for the 2001 GMC for the light 3"-6" snow falls as the GMC is easy to start and ready to go as its my jump in and go truck.
and yeah the Costco easy return is a plus 
the simple winch [in & out, Up & down] that has a wireless control
is another plus.

was hoping a few might have had some experience or knowledge about the K2 plow


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about DK2 plows, never heard of them. If it were me, I'd buy a new or even used plow brand that has good dealer support in your area (same go's for mowers, trimmers, chainsaws ect.). Things break, even if you can fix them yourself, you're gonna need parts for repair and/or maintenance.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about DK2 plows, never heard of them. If it were me, I'd buy a new or even used plow brand that has good dealer support in your area (same go's for mowers, trimmers, chainsaws ect.). Things break, even if you can fix them yourself, you're gonna need parts for repair and/or maintenance.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> I don't know anything about DK2 plows, never heard of them. If it were me, I'd buy a new or even used plow brand that has good dealer support in your area (same go's for mowers, trimmers, chainsaws ect.). Things break, even if you can fix them yourself, you're gonna need parts for repair and/or maintenance.
> 
> Good luck, NYH1.


Double tap...... We got it the first time...…


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Double tap...... We got it the first time...…


I don't know what ha-ha-ha-happened.

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> I don't know anything about DK2 plows, never heard of them. If it were me, I'd buy a new or even used plow brand that has good dealer support in your area (same go's for mowers, trimmers, chainsaws ect.). Things break, even if you can fix them yourself, you're gonna need parts for repair and/or maintenance.
> 
> Good luck, NYH1.


Double tap...... We got it the first time...…


----------

